# Holzgitter selber bauen?



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2013)

Heyho, folgendes.
Ein Kumpel und ich wollen bei mir in der Wohnung ein Shoji einbauen, da ich zwei riesige Fenster hab, hinter der n Wintergarten ist.
Handwerklich sind wir im Ikea Niveau. 
Falls es nicht hinhaut halb so schlimm, professionelle sind bei der Größe in der ich es brauche mindestens 5000 Euro teuer.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie bau ich ein Gitter? Also ein ebenmäßiges. Das Problem ist das es lauter kleinen Quadraten besteht und ja, was Holzverbimdungen angeht binsch nicht so der Held.
Ideen:
Ich hab schon an Holzleim gedacht, aber ob das so gut hält? 


Falls ein Handwerker das lesen sollte, für mein Unwissen darfste mir eine verpassen.:>


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juni 2013)

Die Antwort mag jetzt blöd sein, aber hast du mal nach Shoji selber bauen gegooglet ?

Es gibt Bausätze für etwa 200 Euro + Papier für knapp 100 und bei einigen Shops auch noch eine Gratiszeitung mit einer genauen Anleitung 

Wie groß soll denn deine Papierwand werden ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2013)

Sind gute 10Meter, klar habsch gegoogelt, aber deren Kram passt leider nicht. x: 
Das Maßgeschneiderte für die Größe ist halt sau teuer. Was du meinst für 100 sind so Ständer mit mehreren Segmenten.
Ich bin Morgen mal im Baumarkt mit dem Hörnchen, es gibt ja so kleine Holzstäbchen, eventuell lassen sich mit denen die Quadradte einbauen. Die werden mir schon nicht den Kopf abreißen wenn ich mal nachfrag wie sowas gebaut wird.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

<p>Du nimmst entweder Leim, Nägel oder Schrauben. Probier einfach mal mit 2 Stück Wegwerfzeug aus, was am besten hält. Meine Empfehlung wären dann aber wohl Schrauben. Oder alternativ kannst natürlich auch so Metallrahmen an die Ecken machen.</p>


----------



## Plato0n (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn Bausatz nicht klappt, dann würe ich mit den äußeren Holzrahmen anfangen, dafür einfach vernünftige Holzleisten mit einer Nut versehen, und ineinander stecken, so dass du einen guten rechten Winkel hinkriegst. Hier genau arbeiten! das ganze kannst du verleimen und zusätzlich mit schrauben fixieren. 

In die Holzleisten fräst du dann in gleichmäßigen abstand Schlitze in die du dünnere Leisten eingribst, erst längs, dann quer. an den Schnittpunkten die dünnen leisten mit einem Tropfen Leim fixieren, schon ist das Grundgerüst fertig. 

pergamentpapier sollte es ja von der rolle geben


----------



## Theopa (24. Juni 2013)

Mal eine andere Frage: Willst du das ganze nur als "Wand" bauen oder sollen es schon bewegliche Schiebetüren sein?
Sobald Bewegung ins Spiel kommt wird das ganze nämlich richtig tricky, dann geht es wirklich um (Zehntel)Milimeterarbeit und wird wohl selbst einen begabteren Heimwerker fordern. Gerade bei so großen Türen wird aus einem Fehler von einem Milimeter auf der andere Seite gerne mal mehr als ein Zentimeter.


----------



## Plato0n (24. Juni 2013)

naja, rechte Winkel kriegt man mit nem Winkeleisen genau hin, und dann einzelne elemente bauen, so ca 0,75x2 und die dann mit jeweils 3 Schanieren verbinden...das sollte machbar sein


----------

